# Saltwater system for pool



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

For sale an Intex saltwater system and cartridge pump for an above ground pool. Was used on a 14x48 pool one season. The pool was damaged and taken down otherwise we would still be using these items. The system, pump and ladder only have one season on them. Buyer will get the system, the pump, the ladder, extra filters, two sets of hoses, random attachments/fittings, pool shock and 2 older pumps . ( One pump has a bad cord, the other has some wiring that a mouse chewed on). The two older pumps can be used for parts or tossed, up to you. Located northern Ashland county.$200
Let me know if you have any questions. Text 419 908 8675 pics are on here. Can get more to you if you'd like.
Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/8VFjFXBGppb

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------

